# Clamping non right angled surfaces



## Wayno (22 Feb 2021)

Hi. I have a trapezoid box with one slanted edge that I need to be able to clamp up, its about 40cm across and its not going to hold a lot of weight so I was planning to use dominoes, to align the parts and stop them slipping around when applying clamping pressure, I'm thinking I'll make a jig to sit above and below the unit with slanted blocks, where i can use lots of mechanical fixings, then fix ( clamp ) the jigs to the workpiece, then apply the clamps to the jigs, giving me evenly distributed clamping pressure ( drawing attached which hopefully explains ) I think this will work but just wondering if there are any easier options or if there cold be an issue with this ? I'm thinking as well I may need a caul or something similar to ensure there is some pressure in the centre ? Any advice gratefully received - thank you !


----------



## Stanleymonkey (22 Feb 2021)

Would it be possible to make an angled version of this type of corner clamp?

I know it wouldn't apply and pressure that pushes the dominoes together - but it would keep everything in place.


----------



## Doug B (22 Feb 2021)

Similar to @Stanleymonkey idea make some clamping blocks, Woodpecker tools make them but it would be easy enough to make your own from off cuts , these are the woodpecker ones just to give you the idea of what I mean.





not mine I hasten to add a woodpecker promotional photo.


----------



## TheUnicorn (22 Feb 2021)

an angled corner clamp, along with a caul along the join as you suggested would no doubt work. I think there are stronger (and more complicated) ways of creating the joint (eg sliding dovetails), but for the scale and weight you suggested that angled butt joint with clamping should be fine IMHO


----------



## Wayno (22 Feb 2021)

Stanleymonkey said:


> Would it be possible to make an angled version of this type of corner clamp?
> 
> I know it wouldn't apply and pressure that pushes the dominoes together - but it would keep everything in place.
> 
> View attachment 104311


Thanks, that's a good idea


----------



## Wayno (22 Feb 2021)

Doug B said:


> Similar to @Stanleymonkey idea make some clamping blocks, Woodpecker tools make them but it would be easy enough to make your own from off cuts , these are the woodpecker ones just to give you the idea of what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 104313
> 
> not mine I hasten to add a woodpecker promotional photo.


Thanks Doug


----------



## Wayno (22 Feb 2021)

TheUnicorn said:


> an angled corner clamp, along with a caul along the join as you suggested would no doubt work. I think there are stronger (and more complicated) ways of creating the joint (eg sliding dovetails), but for the scale and weight you suggested that angled butt joint with clamping should be fine IMHO


Thanks TheUnicorn, good to get confirmation it should work, sliding dovetails a bit out of my league at the moment , maybe one day !


----------



## Inspector (22 Feb 2021)

What you propose will work. I have glued picture frames and boxes by hot glueing a triangular off cut along the joint and applying the clamps to that. As long as you don't squeeze the life out of it they work fine. You are using Dominoes so you only need to get the joint snug.

Pete


----------

